# waste disposal companies info please?



## Anonymous (May 30, 2009)

does anyone know the actual name of a company that will accept acid waste and metal nitrate soloutions for a price . 
does anyone know the correct questions to ask when searching for such a company online or over the telephone ? 
best regards - goo


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 30, 2009)

I have used these guys a lot over the years. They have 110 locations. I don't know what their minimum quantity is.
http://www.univarusa.com/chemcare.htm


----------



## 4metals (May 30, 2009)

They will require you to have a company. You will have to fill out a hazardous waste manifest, and unless you are a CESQG (conditionally exempt small quantity generator) you will need an EPA ID #. In short if you are a hobbyist or a very small business, it may pay to treat your waste yourself. Specifically what quantities of waste do you have?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2009)

thank you for the replies right at present i do not have any waste , im making the arrangements ahead of generating the waste i did some google searching and wasnt able to come up with anything so thats why i posted to the board - g


----------



## Lou (Jun 3, 2009)

Go and check with the Ohio EPA. It is all on their website.


----------



## joehast (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm also looking for someone who recycles used Sulfuric in Minnesota.


----------

